# free drawings



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have drawn a few bettas, One at request.
Can be seen in my other thread

But I would like to draw some more...
so please give a picture if you would like me to try your fish


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can draw my boy Aero if you'd like to ;-) he's a true turquoise (not green) Dragon Scale PK boy ^_^


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes I can draw him. But Like I have to say, I only work with markers right now, so I don't have turquoise. But, I will try my best.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

do you have a side view of your betta?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's fine, he doesn't have to be colored or anything if you don't want ^_^ or a regular blue will be fine. And that's about as side view as he get's, he don't stop for nothing >.< sorry.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Betta before the ink









Betta after ink


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute!!! I love it! Thank you! :-D


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Your welcome.
It turned out more blue than I'd like
But its my favorite coloring by far


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

That extra thick line at the top of his head is a mess up, but I don't have white out, so please ignore that


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh aha, that's okay! I don't mind ^_^ :-D


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

alright awesome


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Betta I drew for someone, but I wanted to fix it up a little better, so I added more blue in the fins


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i like it thank you


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

your very welcome. I love drawing/coloring


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

If you'd like to try Odysseus or Penelope feel free! Your drawings are so pretty. 

Odysseus:


Penelope:


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Of course. Odysseus has beautiful color and Penelope is adorable


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Alright, thanks so much! Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

OK so here is Odysseus without and then with color


















Here is Penelope, she was really hard to do.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

The head of Odysseus looks really dark, sorry about that.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, they look awesome! Don't worry about it, his head is really dark colored in person. Yeah, I imagine Penelope would be hard to color, seeing as her body is transparent. You did a great job, I really like them. Thank you.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's no problem i'm happy you like them. I think the drawing w/o color is amazing to me.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

are you still taking more requests? if you are would you be able to draw Ellis Please?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here's another photo of Ellis from the front and one that shows his tail better


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

He's a gorgeous EE . I can draw it but I'm away from home. So it may take a while.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you  I don't mind waiting a while.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok here is Ellis
w/o ink










Last pic w/o ink and the best


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

sbrit94 said:


> Ok here is Ellis
> w/o ink
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome you did two pictures of him:-D I love them Thank You:yourock:


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just worked on a betta I may be getting soon DD


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! You are amazing at drawing!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh thank you so much. Do you have a betta you would like me to do?


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of a piece I did for a friend here.


----------

